# RV water system



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

We bought a 2018 Open Range Light 275 RLS and have used it all summer with just a few learning curves. I say this because we have never owned a camper, we tent camped for 30 years. While we were up this past week our fresh water tank filled to full when the lever was in city mode the whole week. On our previous trips this did not happen I was just wondering if anyone could have a answer to why this happened. Thank you for any insight.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

There's a valve either leaking or open.
Go over your city water connect procedure.


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Gamekeeper said:


> There's a valve either leaking or open.
> Go over your city water connect procedure.


Under the trailer they're is 2 sets of 3/8 lines dropped down both are red and white. The back set one cap was missing off the red line which was dripping water replace it. Then the water started dripping out of white line but no end on that line to screw cap on. I keep the camper stored up at campsite I wonder if someone borrowed them. It looks like I need to get a end that slides into 3/8 line with a 1/2 thread on other side to screw on.


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Gamekeeper said:


> There's a valve either leaking or open.
> Go over your city water connect procedure.


Been using the same procedure all year and this is the first time this has happened.


----------



## time2kyl (Nov 9, 2005)

Had the same thing happen to me last year. There was some gunk in the water pump that didn't allow the pressure valve to close all the way. City water ended up leaking by and into the fresh water tank, which then came out the tank vent. I replaced the water pump and it has been fine ever since.


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Just watched some videos and there is a check valve that works with the water pump. They turned their city water off then turn your water pump on without opening any faucets for a few minutes. Then you turn your hot water on let run for a while then cold water for a while and keep alternating back and forth. This suppose to get the valve back into position so the fresh water tank doesn't fill. Anyone ever try this and did it work?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It’s worth a try
You could probably remove it to clean it.

Our pump valve leaked and the pump turning on for 2 seconds every 5 minutes drove me crazy.
New pump
Better, quieter as a bonus


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Well I am going up Saturday to get her and bring her home. Will take a look at it Sunday and try a few things hopefully get it fixed so I can winterize it.


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Got her home Saturday and Sunday hooked water to city in and water still going into fresh water tank. Fired up hot water waited for a few for water to get hot. Then turned on water pump let it pressurize then turned hot water on let run for a few then ran cold water for a few. Kept repeating hot then cold 3 more times then drained tank. Turned the water back on to city in let run for 20 minutes and no water in fresh water tank. I guess the valve after the water pump has issues with sticking or failing. Hope this will help anyone else having this issue.


----------

